# stila at Target?



## iheartcolor (Jan 6, 2008)

Someone on another message board I belong to told me they saw stila at their local Target.  I questioned her a bit and haven't heard back on an exact location, but I know it is in North Carolina.  She knows stila's website and says she "distinctly remembers the logo" while she was at Target. Can it be true?!?  

Can anyone confirm or deny?

-Lauren


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 6, 2008)

That's interesting...maybe that store is a test store and they're seeing how good the line will do before they release it in more stores.  The Target near me in MD has changed their makeup section around over the past year...wouldn't surprise me if they were experimenting!  Sonia's line is about as expensive as Stila so!


----------



## ZoeFerret (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised. My local Target sell Philosophy, Kiehls, Iman stuff. Heck the Boots line is almost as much as Stila.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 6, 2008)

I might wonder if EL is exploring putting Stila there to expand the brand since it's been doing so poorly.  I noticed my Sephora boutique downsized its Stila display, indicating to me that the brand isn't selling so well.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

At first I was shocked, then I started reading the comments on this thread and it started making sense to me. I still don't like the idea of seeing Stila at Target though :\


----------



## Janice (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I might wonder if EL is exploring putting Stila there to expand the brand since it's been doing so poorly.  I noticed my Sephora boutique downsized its Stila display, indicating to me that the brand isn't selling so well._

 
EL sold Stila to a private equity firm in 2006, they were out of commission for most of 2007. Stila reopened their site in late 2007 and now they are finding new distribution channels. So far the line has been spotted at ULTA online, though Target sounds doubtful the retail cosmetics model is changing and I wouldn't be surprised for us to see more prestige brands in places like Target, JC Penney, Kohls, etc.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_At first I was shocked, then I started reading the comments on this thread and it started making sense to me. I still don't like the idea of seeing Stila at Target though :\_

 
Agreed.  For a reason I cannot pinpoint - it makes me unhappy to think stila may be found at Target.

I would abandon the brand altogether if Wal-Mart ever came into the picture.

-Lauren


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_EL sold Stila to a private equity firm in 2006, they were out of commission for most of 2007. Stila reopened their site in late 2007 and now they are finding new distribution channels. So far the line has been spotted at ULTA online, though Target sounds doubtful the retail cosmetics model is changing and I wouldn't be surprised for us to see more prestige brands in places like Target, JC Penney, Kohls, etc._

 
JC Penny I can totally see because well, they have a Sephora tee hee.


----------



## liv (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Agreed.  For a reason I cannot pinpoint - it makes me unhappy to think stila may be found at Target.

I would abandon the brand altogether if Wal-Mart ever came into the picture.

-Lauren_

 
I agree totally, and I can't pinpoint what it is either. I honestly can't see stila doing well in target, as I don't think their target (bad pun) demographic is willing to fork over $18 for an e/s and a pot to put it in.  
I wouldn't like for it to be in Kohl's either.

I can't see it going to JC Penney either, because it's already sold at the Sephora's that are inside Penney's.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jan 7, 2008)

Target is illegally(not sure if that's quite the right word) selling Stila, I am betting. Just like they are with OPI, Philosophy, and other similar brands. Bare Escentuals was one of the recent ones.


----------



## lara (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_Target is illegally(not sure if that's quite the right word) selling Stila, I am betting. Just like they are with OPI, Philosophy, and other similar brands. Bare Escentuals was one of the recent ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Grey market reselling is the term you're looking for. It's legal, but in a very undefined, grey way.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 7, 2008)

My local Target was selling Coach and D&B purses and wallets last year--not the 'inspired' stuff but the real deal...there was quite a heated fight about it between designers and outlets like Target.  Target gets stuff from the 'grey' market so it is technically not illegal for them to sell the higher end stuff that they are selling.  Coach and D&B basically told the public that Target was selling 'fakes' at their stores, but I took a good look at the products (I KNOW my designer goods) and they looked pretty real to me--the designers don't want to admit that somehow some of their stuff made its way from a third party to Target... So, going back to topic, my thoughts are that through this grey market Target was able to get some Stila and is selling it.  My local Target also has Bare Minerals Starter Kits, Tigi hair products, Paul Mitchell, Opi Nail Care, etc., at times, so I would not be surprised to see Stila there.  Hope this helps answer some questions.


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

........


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

Target is more chic than yall think!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2008)

Diversion, diversion, diversion. It's all over the beauty industry. Products that are "Pro Only" and "Sold Only in _________" are making their ways to Target, WalMart and even Walgreens. Stila probably knows nothing about this. I would hate to think that they do and they're only in it for a buck, but whatever pays the bills. I don't mind it if the quality is the same. I can only buy it online here.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about this.  Part of me says that this will take something away from the cache of the brand-but another part of me says -um, stop being so superficial.  So you can buy it at target, big deal.  I'm not going to stop buying it if I see it at Target.

Though really, I think I would cringe inside to see it at Wal-mart.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm kind of on the fence about this.

I'm in favor of to because I rarely get to the mall that has a Sephora and sells Stila, so I never really get a chance to try it out more frequently or even buy it, unless its online.  But their swatches are almost as bad as some of MAC's.  But Target is way closer for me, so I would probably buy some Stila since I have more access to it.

However, I'm sort of against it because it seems just...off.  Like something that rubs you the wrong way and you can never identify it.  It would definately feel wrong to see Stila sold at Target.  I can see my Macy's, since the JC Penney's by me doesn't sell cosmetics, getting a counter or even the Kohl's by me.  Ehh, I think I'm leaning toward not liking it though.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think it's a big deal. Target's ethics are better than that of Wal-Mart (Wal-Mart's are horrible, though the workers are always very nice folks), but at the end of the day, Stila is Stila.

It is weird but I don't think it's a bad thing. I don't know if it's smart for Target, since Stila is quite pricey compared to other brands they sell


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 10, 2008)

we all see Stila thrown into a sad little bucket at TJ Maxx.... whats so bad about Target? Target to me is the Neiman Marcus of superstores. LOVE target.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

I would not have a problem if it was sold in Target, Wal-Mart or wherever.  I love getting things for next to nothing if it's from Wal-Mart, JCPenny, or Macys.  I don't feel like I'm above buying from Wal-Mart or Target anymore than I would think I'm not good enough to shop at Macys.  If its legal, then it is what it is.


----------



## Ethel (Jan 10, 2008)

Abandoning a brand because it's being sold in Target is silly. It's the same product, same look, etc.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_we all see Stila thrown into a sad little bucket at TJ Maxx.... whats so bad about Target? Target to me is the Neiman Marcus of superstores. LOVE target._

 
Ermmmm... I didn't know Stila was sold there


----------



## santra2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not surprised. I saw Stila last weekend at The Limited of all places. Holiday stuff. I abandoned the line when EL bought them years ago. I really miss the line. The concept was so adorable and the quality to die for. Now, it's just okay (for me). I can't wear it because I compare pre-EL and post-EL Stila.


----------



## Pixygirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   it makes me unhappy to think stila may be found at Target.

I would abandon the brand altogether if Wal-Mart ever came into the picture.  
 
 WOW, if it was the Same brand and the same great product you loved would you really abandon it just beacasue it was sold in a non mall department store? 

 I hope Target did contract with them, target could use a boost in its cosmetic department and im sure a big contract with them is just what stilla needs to keep from going under. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll let you know if I see any in any of my stores down here.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 10, 2008)

Strangely enough, I purchased a bottle of Stila moisturizer at Costco last week. Shocked the hell out of me to see it there.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm, I find great skincare products at TJMaxx. Does that make the products any less great because I find them at a discount store and save a lot of $$? Hardly. I don't understand why some peeps would turn up their noses to find their favorite makeup at Target. The product is still the same but you're saving a little money and while you're at it, you can pick up the cleaning supplies, toilet paper and laundry soap. I'm all for saving time AND $$!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 11, 2008)

Would we honestly save money from Stila being sold at Target? I can't imagine them lowering the price. IIRC, brands like Clinique are the same price regardless of where they're sold


----------



## astronaut (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm under the impression that Stila will still be the same price.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Strangely enough, I purchased a bottle of Stila moisturizer at Costco last week. Shocked the hell out of me to see it there._

 
I've seen Smashbox, Lancome, and Shiseido at Costco. I didn't think much of it. It was still expensive as heck; I don't see why people would buy it there when they can go get it somewhere where an SA can help them more personally.


----------



## rbella (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't really see what the big deal is.  Yes, it might take away from the "higher end" feeling of the makeup, but, does that keep anyone from buying temperly, alice & olivia, hollywould or any of the other featured name brand fashion designers?  No, it doesn't.  Targets prices have increased dramatically over the years across the board.  I no longer look at them as some sort of "bargain superstore".  The bargains are lone gone in my opinion.  That being said, if I happened to be stopping by and saw some Stila in the makeup section, if I needed it, I would buy it.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Would we honestly save money from Stila being sold at Target? I can't imagine them lowering the price. IIRC, brands like Clinique are the same price regardless of where they're sold_

 
That was what was so weird about it. I picked up a bottle of Petal Infusions, which I think retails for 30 bucks, for 4.99.


----------



## Janice (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_That was what was so weird about it. I picked up a bottle of Petal Infusions, which I think retails for 30 bucks, for 4.99._

 
I *think* that there is still alot of EL stock of Stila out and about. They're probably doing what they can to liquidate it by selling to wholesale distributors. I know my local CCO (EL owned) still has Stila on the shelf in an attempt to liquidate their remaining stock and it's been almost 2 years since the brand was sold.

Stila is reshaping their brand and like any business trying to reestablish themselves in the market need to find new distribution channels. My ULTA circular this week had Stila on the cover announcing the brands availability through them now. Awesome! Good for Stila, I love the brand no matter where they sell it, the quality is the same and won't be compromised or changed just because it's not sold in a dept store anymore.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 11, 2008)

^ true dat


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I love the brand no matter where they sell it, the quality is the same and won't be compromised or changed just because it's not sold in a dept store anymore._

 
Absolutely. The attitude that someone won't buy it if Walmart sells it is so sad and seems elitist. 

I'll buy a good product wherever I can get it as long as it is being retailed ethically.


----------



## lainetm (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *santra2* 

 
_I'm not surprised. I saw Stila last weekend at The Limited of all places. Holiday stuff. I abandoned the line when EL bought them years ago. I really miss the line. The concept was so adorable and the quality to die for. Now, it's just okay (for me). I can't wear it because I compare pre-EL and post-EL Stila._

 
Santra, see Janice's posts above.  Apparently Stila has gone private again.  

As for Target, I do buy some stuff from there, mostly Neutrogena skin care.  They are the best of the discounters, IMO.  I would definitely draw the line at K-Mart or WalMart, though!  Not just out of snobbery, though:  All the K-Marts in my area are dreadful, and I disapprove of WalMart's business practices.  

And yes, Stila is being carried at Ulta, now, too.  And they have a special "Best of Stila" package for $40.  
Cosmetics, Fragrances, and Beauty Gifts at Ulta.com


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Absolutely. The attitude that someone won't buy it if Walmart sells it is so sad and seems elitist. 

I'll buy a good product wherever I can get it as long as it is being retailed ethically._

 
I think that is sad.... KMart and WalMart are just so....American, you know? Its like you totally trust them.  I shop at Walmart. I've shopped at K Mart religiously when I lived near them. They have quality products, they have some really good employees. If we had a Target in Hawaii, I'd shop there too.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats stilly to me, for all the ladies that say they would abandon what they like because its being sold at a store other than their manufacturer. Thats like saying I wont buy MAC because its being sold at MACYS. It's more convenient for these products to be sold in stores that people frequent for other things other than makeup.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

hey the more places its sold, the more places i can go to pick up my concealer when Sephora is sold out (like mine is now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I'll buy a good product wherever I can get it as long as it is being retailed ethically._

 

This may be the exact reason why some refuse to shop at Wal-Mart.  That company is viewed as unethical in many a persons eyes.

-Lauren


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_This may be the exact reason why some refuse to shop at Wal-Mart.  That company is viewed as unethical in many a persons eyes.

-Lauren_

 
I mean ethically as in not black market. I am not on the Walmart is Evil bandwagon.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 19, 2008)

I think the Wal-Mart issue is complex... However, I do support people who refuse to shop at a business because of its ethics, not because it caters to a certain income bracket.

Back to Stila, if it's being sold at Ulta, I don't see how Target is such a bad idea. Ulta looks like a drug store to me.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think the Wal-Mart issue is complex... However, I do support people who refuse to shop at a business because of its ethics, not because it caters to a certain income bracket._

 
So do I. But at the same time, I know plenty of people who rely on the low prices at Walmart to put food on their tables when times get rough.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, I totally understand and don't fault people for shopping at places like Wal-Mart because of trying to make ends meet. My point was, though, that I know a handful of people who are very condescending towards Wal-Mart because of its clientele; they'd refuse to shop there because of that, even if they had the best ethics.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm excited. i told my boyfriend to keep his eyes peeled for any stila when he hits costo next time for groceries.

and, i would love it if stila was at target! this would make grocery shopping super exciting. after two hours of trudging around for household crap i could reward myself with an it gloss or a convertible color. that's a job well done.

the makeup at my target blows chunks. it's like drugstore lines, plus boots whatever that is. maybe i'm a makeup snob but i just can't get into all of that and i like my mac and my stila.


----------

